
rsnapshot -keep multiple, full backups instantly available - brk
http://www.rsnapshot.org/
======
xirium
From the article: Using rsync and hard links, it is possible to keep multiple,
full backups instantly available. The disk space required is just a little
more than the space of one full backup, plus incrementals.

That quite natty. I know many organisations which could benefit from this
script. However, you'll have be careful not to exhaust inodes.

